# Cosmetic Ingredients Dictionaries, Esthetician Books, and Beauty Books



## krissy90220 (Dec 4, 2008)

*I leanered everything I know on the internet, Youtube, and MUAs...but now I'm in school to become an esthetician and the dictionary they suggested is very dated...do you know of any good ingredient dictionaries that aren't so dated and that actually describe what the ingredients is used for? ...any additional books you suggest to help me along the way would be a huge help. 

I'm not a makeup "newbie" so please don't suggest any beginner books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------

